# Robert Rollock: The Lord gives good gifts to the reprobate, not in love but in anger



## Reformed Covenanter (Nov 28, 2019)

... There is not such a thing, as a reprobate can have joy in the giver, or ever have his mouth open with true thanksgiving to the Lord to say once, I thank thee: Why? Because the Lord giveth him not His benefits in love, but in anger. ...

For more, see Robert Rollock: The Lord gives good gifts to the reprobate, not in love but in anger.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

